# RecipeDB - Midson Rd London Ale



## petesbrew (9/7/09)

Midson Rd London Ale  Ale - English Best (Special) Bitter  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes +7 g dry hopped Styrian Goldings7g dry hopped Willamette   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    2 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Malt    0.25 kg JWM Amber Malt    0.25 kg JWM Crystal 140       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      49 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    16 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 15mins)    16 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     10 ml Lallemand - Windsor Yeast         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.067 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 28.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 6.51%   Colour 20 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Scruffy (9/7/09)

Recipe looks nice; styrian and fuggles and another hop i can't pronounce (but lets face it, you might sound like John Wayne, but it's still a fuggle isn't it...) but I have no clue what midson rd is, and why the DME, why not an extra kilo of your favourite two row pale and some extra stirring...

Should be good...

...with some flaked Maize and some Crystal, maybe a bit of Wheat malt?

- i though london ales were on the darkish side? - so whilst it's late and all you Aussies are watching some blokes in Cardiff - keep the recipe but take 2 pints of UNHOPPED wort from your boiler and heat in a saucepan on the stove, boil it vigorously on a high heat, STIR CONTINUOUSLY to avoid burning, within about 15 minutes the wort will start to thicken to a syrupy consistency and the desired Londony caramel flavours should become apparent - add this syrup to the main batch of wort in your boiler. 

Bit darker than this nes't pas?...


----------



## RdeVjun (10/7/09)

Scruffy said:


> and why the DME, why not an extra kilo of your favourite two row pale and some extra stirring...


I can't speak for the OP, but I'd guess there's a 19 litre stockpot and a BIAB involved perhaps? That would roughly line up with the grain bill, might be a shade thick though (the mash that is!). 

I hit this very problem on occasions, well all the time really. I can either do a split batch (and what a PITA/ long brewday that is), add a tin of extract to make up a full batch or just keep everything at about 2/3 scale.

Edit: BTW, nice recipe, I have some similar ESBs on with 1768 though, not a big fan of Windsor, but you can do a lot worse IMO. Also, thanks Scruffy for the instructions, have heard about that and want to give it a whirl.


----------



## petesbrew (10/7/09)

Scruffy, I like that idea.

Regarding the LME, I'm at the end of my base malt (don't worry, more coming), plus, I'm christening a new mash tun, so am happy to keep the grain bill small for this one.

However I may head up to the LHBS today to grab some crystal.

Too longer a reason why it's called Midson Rd...


----------



## petesbrew (11/7/09)

Knocked this one up today, using my new esky mash tun.
Balls ups include the following:
1. Night before brewday, a fitting inside had rusted out in the bleachy water solution.... clean out & replace with cable tie.
2. Boil over while busy sms'ing... I'm hopeless.
3. A massive bang/pop... probably concrete or brick cracking under heat.
4. Almost run out of gas. I found a shake of the gas bottle got the burner cranking again.
5. Realise ball valve on kettle is blocked for some reason. Hopeless attempts at siphoning led me to just using a jug.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Scruffy (11/7/09)

Yup... it won't help in the least tiny bit to say one or two guys on here might have experienced similar (esp boil over - FFS, it was only 34 litres in a 60 pot, and i never took my eyes off it, ...well perhaps for a second....

...honest...!) and whose to say your ferment will be perfect (though having typed that, I should have secured some redress...).

Good luck with it, hope its OK, and keep taking notes, so you know what not to do next time...


----------



## petesbrew (12/7/09)

Scruffy said:


> Yup... it won't help in the least tiny bit to say one or two guys on here might have experienced similar (esp boil over - FFS, it was only 34 litres in a 60 pot, and i never took my eyes off it, ...well perhaps for a second....
> 
> ...honest...!) and whose to say your ferment will be perfect (though having typed that, I should have secured some redress...).
> 
> Good luck with it, hope its OK, and keep taking notes, so you know what not to do next time...


Yeah, out of about 5 AG's now, I've only managed one with no boil over. I think it's a given.

I had a culture out of a coopers vintage strong ale I was gonna pitch, however as it's from 2yr old dregs, I went for a safe option - the dried Windsor yeast.
I think I'll save the culture for a kit first, just to make sure its a goer.


----------



## petesbrew (22/7/09)

Seems to have stopped at 1016. I transferred it to a secondary with some gelatin to drop out any remaining crap. You wouldn't believe the amount of crud in this one, due to the jug draining method. I'm going to have to work out a better filtering method for my next AG.

Anyway I ended up with about 17L in the secondary. The sediment reducer had definitely done it's job as hops & grain sediment were completely blocking it.

Hopefully I'll bottle it this weekend.


----------



## petesbrew (23/7/09)

checked it last night, and I must say, it tastes only so-so. However the gelatin has done its job.
Probably speaking a bit too soon, but it looks like my first AG failure (unless you want to count my Village Idiot Medieval Amber as that!).


----------



## petesbrew (5/8/09)

The finished product. It's a little under 2 weeks in the bottle, but i'm an impatient taster.
Only been in the fridge for a couple of hours, enough to cool it down just a bit.

The 1st gulp was just "meh", but by the 3rd, i was enjoying it. By the end of the glass it was just too damn good.
The bitterness is pretty mild with this one. Anyone know what category/style a "london ale" goes under in the comps? If not, I'll suss it out.

Overall, a success!
Sadly, I've promised a case of stubbies of this beauty to my daughter's daycare, as a prize on their upcoming trivia night. I just hope 1. the trivia night gets cancelled, and 2. the winner appreciates it. Might have to be an ultra beernerd, and put tasting notes in with the case. (drink from a glass... drink it cool, not chilled...)


----------



## petesbrew (24/11/09)

Entered as an ESB in the Castle Hill comp. 
106/150 and a tied 2nd place


----------



## petesbrew (12/4/10)

Just measured out the grain to do this one again.

5.5kg Maris Otter
0.225g Crystal
0.225g Amber

40g Fuggles @60min
14g Goldings @15min
14g Goldings @0min
7g Goldings - Dry Hopped
7g Target - Dry hopped
Yeast choice is TTLL dregs (providing it's viable), but I've got Nottingham or Windsor to fall back on.


----------



## petesbrew (1/5/10)

Recipe edit... dry hops changed to just fuggles.

5.5kg Maris Otter
0.225g Crystal
0.225g Amber

40g Fuggles @60min
14g Goldings @15min
14g Goldings @0min
15g Fuggles - Dry Hopped
Nottingham yeast


----------



## petesbrew (5/5/10)

petesbrew said:


> Recipe edit... dry hops changed to just fuggles.
> 
> 5.5kg Maris Otter
> 0.225g Crystal
> ...


Racked to 2ndary last night for clearing OG=1064 FG=1008


----------



## petesbrew (11/7/12)

Finally got my hands on some London Ale yeast for this.
I had the first stubby last night, barely 2 weeks old, poured flat, but wow, it was delicious. :icon_drool2: 
This recipe is definitely one of my house faves, but at some stage I'm gonna try and dial back the alc into the sessionable range.


*London Ale*
A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.00
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.468
Anticipated EBC: 19.1
Anticipated IBU: 35.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
91.7 5.50 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
4.2 0.25 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 45
4.2 0.25 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.037 147

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
48.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.60 32.3 60 min.
16.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 3.0 15 min.
16.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 0.0 0 min.
8.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 0.0 Dry Hop
8.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 11.00 0.0 Dry Hop

Extras
Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.11 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 

Yeast
-----
White Labs WLP013 London Ale


----------

